# Breeder xxl



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi everyone

I'm from the netherlands and i'm looking for a good XXl Pitbull breeder with healthy dogs with a good temperament.

Who can help?

THX


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

If you're interested in a "thicker" looking dog. I'd recommend researching American Bullys.

http://theabkcdogs.org/breeds/american-bully/standard/

I am sure there are more people on here who are more educated in American Bullys, hopefully they'll chime in.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

well my question is do you want a red dog or a blue dog? how big do you consider xxl?i know several of either but i dont pass around contact info on a simple question.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

U have a thread exactly like this one... no need to make a second


----------



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah, i know but i dont know how to remove him. Sorry!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If you need something moves as one of the mods I am closing this one down.


----------

